# Catering Buys



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Caterers... Since u are frequent cooks do u guys ever order a lot of groceries from ur local superstores in bulk?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm always running into the store on my way to work for some little thing, but I mostly use 2 different food distributors- US Foods and Shaheen Brothers, a vegetable wholesaler, a coffee roaster, a natural foods co-op, and an artisan bread company. That said, I also go to the local Market Basket about twice a month for things like whole turkeys, corn tortillas, jam and marmalade, and a few other things I can't get in small amounts from the distributors.


----------

